# Gaffs?



## royourboat (Jan 22, 2012)

What's the general consensus with gaff size from the kayak?

I just lost my 80cm model which is sensible I think, but was wondering what size others use and how they store it on the yak?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I use what I'd call a longish one from the kayak but I use it more for landing a heavy fish, without having to dick around with lip grips, rather than for landing an angry fish with razor sharp teeth.

I could/should probably go shorter for my application but wouldn't if I was landing spaniards etc. The extra length comes in handy occasionally to retrieve a snagged lure or lift a crab pot I've accidentally attached a lure to.

There are people here who use really short ones which are basically a big hook with a very short grip, just like the short landing nets you sometimes see.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

The gaff I use is only about 600mm from end of handle to top of hook, I don't really think it needs to be any longer than that.


----------



## Oldandslow (Jan 8, 2012)

My gaff is made from the broken shaft of a golf club with a large stainless game hook attached. I have used it with 20kg plus fish from a boat with no problems. I grind the barb off and attach it with a small stainless screw and bind it on with very heavy braid then coat in 5 minute epoxy. Just about any golf pro shop will give you a broken shaft for free, a driver shaft is best and they even have a non slip grip.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I've used a Gaff for around 5 years, I've owned 2.

From experience, anything over 50cm starts getting in the way.

Theres a guy on ebay who sells them for $15 delivered I think.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------

